
Google Privacy Practices Worse Than ISP Snooping, AT&T Charges - nickb
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/08/google-privacy.html
======
Dobbs
Part of the problem is that AT&T is a partially public company in that it
receives huge benefits from the government. Also google is an entirely opt-in
option where as AT&T is usually the user's only choice.

I know these are in some ways unfair comparisons but sadly in the world we
live in the telecommunication industry is dominated by several players due to
past laws. As such they need/have to play by different rules.

------
iigs
Between this and AT&T's motion to deny Sprint+Clearwire on the grounds of
spectrum allocation (
[http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pd...](http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pdf=pdf&id_document=6520037811)
) it seems like AT&T is the kid that whines to his parents "BUT JOHNNY DID IT
FIRST!" when he's guilty of something.

~~~
stcredzero
"But Johnny did it first!" is also what Amazon says about abusive patents like
"One Click."

